# Port fowarding for vpn passthrough on wrtp54g



## kblack227 (Jul 11, 2008)

I am trying to set up a VPN on a home network, I am a self tought networking student. I have a vista OS I used the network connection wizard to setup a incoming connection threw the internet, I have a WRTP54G router, that is vonaged controled, meaning I cant update firmware, but it allows for IPSec passthrough and PPTP passthrough, which I have enabled, but I still fill that I am missing the ports that I need to foward through the router, from a cable modem connect to the net. Can someone help?


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

PPTP passthrough is for your making a PPTP (point to point tunneling protocol, aka vpn) FROM you internal network to another network, such as a work network. If you're hoping to have an INBOUND VPN connection, you need to forward port 1723 to the correct internal IP address for your Vista machine.


----------



## kblack227 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ok I have Forwarded port 1723 to the computer that I set up for incoming connection. now its conncecting the the specified ip. then it says verifying user name and password, and then it disconnects and says "no response", and could this be cause because I am still signed on to the pc I want to connect to, while the connection is trying to establish?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Have you considered getting your own router and connecting the Vonage router to one of the LAN ports of a router you do have control of?


----------



## kblack227 (Jul 11, 2008)

well I just wanted to see if I could get this to work first, but I think I am going to drop vonage this month anyway. so I may just upgrade to VPN router at both location, and see if I cant use the routers to set up the tunnel.


----------

